# Diseño y construccion de un encoder



## snakeh007 (Ene 22, 2006)

Hola soy estudiante universitario mi carrera es mecatronica y en la materia de robotica el profesor nos ha encargado  que diseñenos y construyamos un ENCODER pero no encuentro nada interesante.

Si hay alguin que sepa de esto, alguna experiencia me gustaria saberlo.

muchas gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## caliche (Ene 23, 2006)

La información técnica de estos dispositivos la encuentras en el foro de automatización.

En cuanto a la construcción, lo puedes fabricar fácilmente si tomas las piezas de un mouse, que de hecho esta compuesto por 2 encoders uno para las coordenadas en X y otro para las condenadas en Y. Luego que tengas la parte de hardware implementado puedes hacer un programa en C que reciba la señal del mouse y te de la posición del eje de la rueda dentada, si quieres mas precisión puedes cambiar la rueda dentada del mouse por una mas grande con mayor cantidad de dientes, eso si trata de conservar la distancia original entre dientes.

Saludos.


----------



## snakeh007 (Ene 26, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta pero me gustaria saber  que tipo de encoder es mas sencillo de elaborar, cual es el mas complejo etc.
Y dependiendo de cual encoder me recomiendan hacer me pongan algun enlace para conocer todo .
Gracias y  espero su respuesta y que me brinden de su experienciamen este tipo de elementos nuevos para mi.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 26, 2006)

Te recomiendo este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/encoders-informacion-tecnica-25/

Saludos.


----------



## renzo1402 (Abr 6, 2011)

Primero que nada Hola. 
Igual que Snakeh007 me pidieron para la facu hacer un encoder. Como la salida del mismo debe entrar en el clock de un contador (cd4510 en este caso) opté por armar un encoder incremental... El inconveniente que se me presenta es que al encoder  lo manejo con un led IR y un fotodiodo como receptor y la salida es lo que buscaba, sólo que cuando lo ingreso en el contador en vez de contar de 1 en 1, por ahí salta de 2 en 2 o más números y no se que tengo que hacer...
Me dijeron que podia ser que entre ruido en las señales entre el emisor/receptor pero no se como filtarlas...
Sinceramente aprecio la ayuda de quien sea porque estoy corto con los plazos de entrega y no encuentro nada por ningún lado...  

Gracias.

06/04/2011


----------

